# I rescued a Buzzard!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I was on my way back along the A35 and noticed there was something in the road up ahead, the cars were driving around it, as i got closer i saw it was a huge Buzzard, she had her back to me so thought it was dead, i slowed down and as i pulled over she lifted her head with her wings spread out and was gasping.

I popped my hazards on and jumped out of the car, the only thing i had int eh car was an antifreeze sheet, i couldnt leave her in the middle of the main road so i grabbed it and carefully placed it over her, tucking her wings in i picked her up. She tucked her wings in perfectly and there was no blood of signs of any damage, she just seemed abit winded and in shock... I wrapped her in the sheet (avoiding the huge talons and dangerous looking beak!) covering the her head but with plenty of gap to breath under and put her in the passenger footwell of my car, the nearest vets was a 10 minute drive (felt much longer!!) so off i went.

She was very good apart from the little mishap of regurgitating her stomach contents all over my car carpet i swear it wasnt my driving! Anyway i ran in the vets and dragged some slightly nervous looking veterinary nurses out with big gloves on (she was waking up and abit more fiesty by now!). The vet said she looked ok and this morning the rspca picked her up to tkae her to a specialist in Andover to give her a thorough examination, if shes ok she will be released, am phoning later to check on her progress

Its not until you have one of these birds in your hands you realise the size and real beauty of them, i was shaking when i got to the vets.

She was taken the following day to the Hawk Conservatory in Andover the following day where it was discovered she had a upper respiratory tract infection and chest infection. She stayed for 3 weeks of nebulisers and antibiotics, and on Wednesday I went with the RSPCA to release her back where she belongs  My partner took some piccies


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

well done you!! its surprising how many of our so-called animal loving nation drives past injured animals lovely pics especially the flight one


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow well done you  what an amazing experience 4 both of you x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

wow what a fantastic story 

Well done and wow


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done You!....:thumbsup:

Green blob coming your way...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well done you.Buzzards are beautiful birds and i for one am proud of you for taking the time to make sure this bird was safe.xxx*


----------



## Whelpem (Apr 5, 2009)

i love buzzards, they seen to be moving east accross the country now


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow that's such a lovely story, I love happy endings, well done!


----------

